# [SOLVED] JVC-GZ-E300BU (How to get the Camcorder Files onto a DVD Disc?



## Spookei_Bat (May 28, 2013)

I wasn't sure exactly where to put this. I didn't see a Forum anywhere that said Camcorder Problems. 

But hopefully you guys can help me. If this is misplaced I hope you guys can move it! 

On to the problem!




*
So I got a JVC HD Everio Camcorder not to long ago about March 2013. I was very excited for it. I was just so sick of my old one that only took tapes. This one only takes a SD card. So awesome. But I am having a few little issues that I need solutions too right away. 

Number one JVC came with a program that the files can be uploaded with, called Everio Media Browser. Which is an awesome program, you can edit the video's and add text. Then upload onto your Youtube and such. 

However when you try to move files off of the Media Browser it didn't save into my Video folder I couldn't see them as Mpeg files or any files. The only files I could see were 00005.mts < It will show this in separate folders with no picture of the video, when you click it, it says something along the lines of: Windows Cannot Open this file, find a program to open this file.

Which is upsetting to me. 


Because when I used Everio Media Browser to create the Dvd Disc, it took two blank disc's. And over two hours. Then I tried to put it into my laptop which plays DVD's and it didn't work it showed up as "Error" Which was a real pain. 

Then I tried it in my Television and it also didn't play anything.... which is a real pain. I cannot have this. 

I need to be able to move the footage I record onto DVD Disc's not from the Media Browser but from the Camcorder or from the SD card if there is a way and just have it on the DVD. 

Or is there a converter out there. I am not sure. 

Or is there a way to upload it from the camcorder without using the Media Browser? 


If anyone has any ideas please let me know. 

Cause I am really stumped here and running low on GB's lol. On my camcorder and on my laptop which is from 2008. I normally used to record with my old one upload then download on a dvd disc then record more footage of animals and such. 

So please let me know if anyone has any ideas!

Please and thank you!! <3

Information:
JVC Everio HD Camcorder
Model: GZ-E300BU


DVD Discs:
Memorex
DVD+R
16x 4.7GB 120min


Laptop Currently:
Windows Vista
XPS M1530 - Dell (Red)
Got it in 2008 had it since! 
136 GB - 12.6 GB Free~
Memory: 2.00 GB


Everio Media Browser:
Is the current program, 
that is making dvd's for JVC files.
But I would like a different program.
But the files need to show up as Mpeg's or MOD.
As Recognizable files. 


Roxio Creator DE:
Is the Program I would like to use,
to make the DVD's for JVC files! 
But the JVC Files need to show up as actual,
movie files! 


I hope you have all the information you need. 
If there's extra you don't well sorry.
Just very stressed & I need this fixed. 

Again Please and Thank You! <3

Good Bye! ^-^


*​


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: JVC-GZ-E300BU (How to get the Camcorder Files onto a DVD Disc?*

The manual explains how to do this using the supplied software. For video recording you have the option of standard definition or HD recording. The format they use is AVCHD which is native to Blu-Ray players. You can use the included software to created the discs or use software that supports the AVCHD format. I'd suggest going back through the manual for additional information. The manual also talks about how to create DVD-Video discs using optional software available from their site.


----------



## Spookei_Bat (May 28, 2013)

*Re: JVC-GZ-E300BU (How to get the Camcorder Files onto a DVD Disc?*

Okay thank you so much. I will try that out for sure then. I made a disc two and I don't have a blu-ray disc player. So it didn't play on my normal dvd player. So I figured nothing would work. I read the manual, found out what I have to do. Thanks for the information, I will try it out. If something else comes up I will let you know. But thus far it's solved. Thank you so much!


----------

